# X-Files Episode "Home"



## Steerpike (Apr 22, 2012)

Just watched it on Amazon.com. It is the one with the in-bred family. I saw it when it first aired, but Fox banned it from X-Files reruns. Anyone else seen it. Good episode. Twisted, though!


----------

